# Bacteria



## xocrieox (Feb 18, 2013)

How bad is the bacteria a tegu carries, if you are bitten by one ?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 18, 2013)

I would think that this would vary from animal to animal. Just like anything else that you may get bitten by. It depends on what your tegu has been exposed to. If bitten I would use precautionary methods as with any other bite. Use hydrogen peroxide or other antiseptic wash. Then depending on the depth of bite, use neosporin or other antibacterial/ antibiotic. Bandage if necessary. If you suspect your tegu has been exposed to anything questionable, you could always have it vet tested. Otherwise just use proper hygenic care of the wound and you should be fine. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 18, 2013)

Second what BatGirl1 said.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 19, 2013)

The bite from a Tegu can be very infecting. I was bitten two months ago and wasn't going to worry about it. Washed it well and used 90% alcohol immediately after being bit. Within 3 hours my finger puffed up so I went to the doc. They put me on antibiotics it took 4 days for swelling to go down. Also my friend who sells and keeps over 1000 snakes and such, been a guest of several country's for reptile research was bitten by one of his Tegu. He didn't think much of it washed it and 4 days later found himself in emergency fighting a blood infection, red lines from his hand up to his armpit. This may not be the norm but take precautions if bit. If you see redness or the swelling continues better have it checked.


----------



## xocrieox (Feb 19, 2013)

I was bitten once by my extreme. He bit my wrist and let go right off. I washed the wound and treated it. I guess everyone has different reactions to a bite.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 19, 2013)

xocrieox said:


> I was bitten once by my extreme. He bit my wrist and let go right off. I washed the wound and treated it. I guess everyone has different reactions to a bite.



You asked just letting you know what can happen.


----------



## xocrieox (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I know that's why I said different people have different reactions. wasn't saying you we're wrong


----------



## Teg (Feb 19, 2013)

A bit off the topic now ... but i was bitten by a wild "Adder" the only British poisonous snake, in my back garden and i was fine, it was well stuck to my arm had a white ring and bruising but no poison, i could of been lucky !!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 19, 2013)

Teg said:


> A bit off the topic now ... but i was bitten by a wild "Adder" the only British poisonous snake, in my back garden and i was fine, it was well stuck to my arm had a white ring and bruising but no poison, i could of been lucky !!



A snake bit Chuck Norris once. 
[attachment=6511]


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 19, 2013)

If I got bit by any poisonous snake id crap myself lol.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Venomous snakes. Poisonous plants.  but yes some get lucky even with venom. Tegus are similar to other animals, as I said...and for example if a rabies vector bit you you would have to make that call. Vet check or trust it was not infected by anything. Working with bats I was bitten a few times, but used proper hygenic care of the wound and never had a problem. Snake teeth have accidentally hooked me while assist feeding. Again, disinfect, keep clean. Any animal bite should be properly tended to to avoid complications... tegus aren't like the komodo dragons, where their bacteria can go through your body and kill you, but even in those cases, wasn't it deadly only if untreated? I'm not sure... I am not a komodo expert, nor do I claim to be an expert source in anything else. Just a fellow reptile keeper 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 19, 2013)

I brush my tegus teeth 3 times a day so I'm not too worried


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine bit the living cra out of my ear and did the dog yanking action. it hurt really bad but i cleaned it up with meds and it never got infected.


----------



## Teg (Feb 20, 2013)

Tegudude88 said:


> I brush my tegus teeth 3 times a day so I'm not too worried



I can get Teg to gargle mouthwash twice a day .... Mint is his favourite !


----------

